# pantograph problems



## theo4703 (Oct 7, 2010)

Years ago , I tried my hand at routing signs. I have been away from it for
40 years but am attempting to restart I have purchased a Sears pantograph
but am experiencing difficulties in setting it up. I find the instructions to be 
sadly lacking. I want to mount this unit on a 24 x 48 base. I will be useing 4in and 
6 in stock. I require the correct measurements to set up unit in order to 
route house/name signs. please help::thank_you2:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Theo.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Theo and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------

